# Flea Market Finds



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Football season started for me last week, but I'm still hitting flea markets and antique shops on the weekends, even though I'm really tired and sore. These were some recent finds, I got lucky and scored some Michigan bottles, but nothing local to me. Everything is pretty common-

 Spun-in-mold Paul Jones whiskey with a glass seal. An extremely common bottle, so I have been told.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Goldman Bros. pharmacy bottle, Hastings or Napoleon isn't to far from where I live.

 I apologize, the images maybe a little large, but should be small enough to be viewable.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Iron Pontil medicine or apothecary bottle.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Close up of the Pontil, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

I totally agree on the blue! It's pretty.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Saginaw Medicine Company bottle, has a slight hint of naturaly tinted amethyst color to it.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Warner's White Wine and Tar Syrup, from Coldwater, Mich. It's always nice to find a Michigan Patent Medicine, even if it's pretty common. Nice ice aqua color to it.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Gargling Oil from Lockport, N.Y. in teal.  Has a nice crude applied top. It's a shame it doesn't have Merchant's name on the bottle, that would make it so much cooler.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Three AT&T insulators, got a sweet deal on the light aqua one for $1.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Was lucky enough to find some Michigan sodas and hutches from the past couple of weeks.

 Folgers Bottling Works, Grand Rapids, Mich


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Sullivan & Co. Lansing, Michigan. First time I've seen a Quart version of this particular company's Hutches. Lansing is probably as local as I can get, there's no bottles that I know of from Holt, MI. The only possibility would be a Hitchens Drug Store bottle but the only ones I've seen are labled and from the 40's and 50's, but I'm still searching.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

Last post, I promise, it's a John Stafford BIM crown top from Saginaw, Mich. 6-7 ounce size.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Certainly no apology necessary for sharing your treasures. Those are nice finds.


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice finds...[]


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 14, 2012)

ive got a huge Flea market coming up this weekend, and i hope i can find a nice pontilled bottle too! ive been looking but dang, they are spendy! great finds, and i hope you got great deals on all of em!


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 14, 2012)

To be honest, I've never spent more then 10 dollars on a pontil bottle... I mostly find them at garage sales, estate sales, or even small antique shops, because they have no idea what they have half the time. I feel that bottle collecting is the easiest hobby where you could find something for 6 dollars, and can be worth several hundred.


----------



## antlerman23 (Aug 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sscokebottles
> 
> you could find something for 6 dollars, and can be worth several hundred.


 Amen to that!!! Although its never happened to me. [8D]


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice bOttles keep up the good work


----------



## ktbi (Aug 16, 2012)

Great bottles and good job on the photo's.  Thanks for sharing...Ron


----------

